# the purple betta thread



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

hey guys, i figure im not the only one who luvs purple bettas. post your purple betta pics here!:-D! i luv purple darlings, theres just something awesome about them. not that that the other colours are inferior - i didnt mean that at all, i luv all betta! 
i decided to (as u can c) start a thread for people to post pics of their purple babies though - i luv purples!!!

ive got one but he looks red and blue in pics, hes really very purple though. ill post a pic in a sec.


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

here we are

this one is his true colour










a nicer pic -









PS: what tail type is he? looks like a veil but im still wondering a little, heres a tail pic.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i had a purple. named Purple. i'd wanted to breed him, but that went out the window when the female i wanted to breed him with passed, then he got sick and passed. here's two of his best pics:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's my purple girl, Annabelle!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I have Rodion, who is amazingly deep purple. He's grown sooo much within the past few weeks and his tail is longer and fuller. I love him to bits <333


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I took a pic of this boy while at petsmart, he was so cool looking, although must be partially blind.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Too bad my breeders died :/ oh well I have a healthy purple girl I'll spawn to her brother.


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

here is one I currently have and is listed on AB forsale. All photos are taken with no flash!!!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

copperarabian- that guy is stunning to bad for the blind part


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> I took a pic of this boy while at petsmart, he was so cool looking, although must be partially blind.


OMG... o.o I want him!! Please tell me you got him and will send him to me?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> OMG... o.o I want him!! Please tell me you got him and will send him to me?


No, I didn't buy him  if you want me to I could keep an eye out for a similar betta. I've seen several with this coloring at Petsmart since they've been selling Plakats. There's a chance it will change color on you though, and with the price of the fish+shipping I personally wouldn't do it, but I will if you want me too


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

Most of these seem to be VT/spade tail mix they are nice


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> No, I didn't buy him  if you want me to I could keep an eye out for a similar betta. I've seen several with this coloring at Petsmart since they've been selling Plakats. There's a chance it will change color on you though, and with the price of the fish+shipping I personally wouldn't do it, but I will if you want me too


Well, i was only somewhat serious... But jeeze, what i wouldnt give for a betta like that! o.o I cant afford the shipping though... The betta i can afford, but not plus another $17 for shipping. XD Ill just have to hope my petsmart carries a betta like that someday... And he really tugged at me since i just lost my little blind dragon PK...


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

This is m purple betta Barney.
Fitting name I know xD


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> Well, i was only somewhat serious... But jeeze, what i wouldnt give for a betta like that! o.o I cant afford the shipping though... The betta i can afford, but not plus another $17 for shipping. XD Ill just have to hope my petsmart carries a betta like that someday... And he really tugged at me since i just lost my little blind dragon PK...


that's what I'd do, I just don't think it's worth getting a betta from another petsmart shipped over, just imagine how much it would suck after you get it and a very similar betta suddenly appears at your own store lol

I hope you do find one


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

copperarabian said:


> that's what I'd do, I just don't think it's worth getting a betta from another petsmart shipped over, just imagine how much it would suck after you get it and a very similar betta suddenly appears at your own store lol
> 
> I hope you do find one


Yeah... Too bad though, i would have loved that little blind boy. lol. Oh well, ill find someone like him one day... Hopefully he went to a nice home where they know how to train him to eat.


----------



## Noemi (Jul 9, 2011)

my purple girl, Amethyst


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

She's cute, Noemi!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, he isnt exactly like that beauty i am still drooling over up there, but i found a purple PK at petsmart today! XD










Ill get better pictures tomorrow. XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My purple girl spawning with her brother (both bred and raised by me)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld1M9DoMpIQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

I love the purple ones as well.
Here is my purple butterfly hmplakat male, i think he is gorgeous. I dont know what is wrong with him but he just keep blow a lot of bubble everyday. Maybe he is bore.


----------



## pretty (Sep 16, 2011)

bettarainbow said:


> I love the purple ones as well.
> Here is my purple butterfly hmplakat male, i think he is gorgeous. I dont know what is wrong with him but he just keep blow a lot of bubble everyday. Maybe he is bore.


HE IS GORGGGEEEEEEOOOOUUUUUUSSSSSSSS 

and i think bubbles means hes happy hehe


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

My boy is a pretty lilac. All the pictures I've taken show his irridesence.


----------

